# My new favorite hawk



## coastalconn (Nov 4, 2014)

I went back to the state park looking for Saw Whet owls again, but couldn't find any.  Found the super friendly juvenile RT hawk though.  This hawk completely ignores humans.  It swooped down after pray about 5 feet away from us a few times.  I shot some with the D800/Tamron 150-600 and some with the D7100/Tamron 70-200 VC.  I like having the dual camera set up.  Comments welcome and thanks for looking...

1



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

2



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 7 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

3



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

4



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

5



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 5 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

6



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 10 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

7 The hawk was not impressed by the mockingbird...



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 20 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr

8 For reference.. 200mm uncropped on the D7100..  This hawk was crazy close..



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 18 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Love these.  Fav is definitely the one with the mockingbird.  Too funny.


----------



## 123rfanna (Nov 4, 2014)

These are very beautiful birds shot in gorgeous weather! I like the fact that the blue skies and natural colors of the trees enhanced the shots even more! Especially #1 and #4, what lens did you use for the shots?


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 4, 2014)

I absolutely love #3. It is my new favorite hawk also.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice set! The hawks are all over the place up here the last few weeks.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 4, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Love these.  Fav is definitely the one with the mockingbird.  Too funny.


Thank you JR!


123rfanna said:


> These are very beautiful birds shot in gorgeous weather! I like the fact that the blue skies and natural colors of the trees enhanced the shots even more! Especially #1 and #4, what lens did you use for the shots?


1,4,5,6,8 Were D7100 and Tamron 70-200 USD VC
The others are D800 and Tamron 150-600...



Gary A. said:


> I absolutely love #3. It is my new favorite hawk also.


Thank you Gary!


MSnowy said:


> Nice set! The hawks are all over the place up here the last few weeks.


There has been a large influx of raptors and it is awesome to see!  Any SEO or Snowies up that way yet?  We had one sighting down here so far (SEO)


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 4, 2014)

So the real question... Still loving the D800??!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 4, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Love these.  Fav is definitely the one with the mockingbird.  Too funny.


So true!! I liked the post as soon as I saw it was yours, I had the impulse to like it again after looking at that photograph  Awesome photography Kris


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 4, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> So the real question... Still loving the D800??!


It's actually working out great with dual camera/lenses.  I really like the overall IQ of the D800 with the Tamron 150-600 for stationary birds and the D7100 for flying birds.  I think the D7100 produces slightly sharper images, but the overall IQ doesn't have the zip of the D800.  It's all very minor differences.  I've been shooting the D800 in 1.2x mode mostly because I have been getting so close to the birds lately, they overstuff DX mode..
This one is almost the entire 24MP in 1.2x mode at 420MM.  It's pretty impressive at full resolution...



Red Tail Hawk, Juvi 11_4 8 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 4, 2014)

I love the way you get in close. It's one of the several things that makes you so good.


----------



## baturn (Nov 4, 2014)

Fabulous! And although I see the appeal of the mockingbird shot, my favorite is #6.


----------



## goooner (Nov 5, 2014)

Brilliant as always, my favourites are #4 and #7


----------



## a_auger (Nov 5, 2014)

I LOVE #4... just when he spots something and goes for it! I'm curious, out of a shoot on any given day, how many frames do you shoot and how many do you keep? You seem to have a pretty high keeper rate with the consistent quality of your shots!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 5, 2014)

Number 7 is really funny. It's my fav.


----------



## bunadski (Nov 5, 2014)

#4 is my favorite, got a real sense of action there! it's like watching a bullet being fired from a rifle in slo mo.  I think it's a tad overexposed though, but it's just nitpicking.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 5, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Love these.  Fav is definitely the one with the mockingbird.  Too funny.
> ...



No Snowies yet. I'm checking local sighting on the web couple times a day. Went looking for some Harlequin ducks today but tide was way out.


----------



## BillM (Nov 5, 2014)

"I will name him George and I will hug him and squeeze him and pat him and pet him and rub him and caress him."


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 5, 2014)

great photos of that hawk.   amazing that you could get that close..


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wonderful set of shots.


----------



## JJ on the road (Nov 5, 2014)

Recently got the Tamron 150-600.  Your photos just add a little more inspiration.  Nice job.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 5, 2014)

BillM said:


> "I will name him George and I will hug him and squeeze him and pat him and pet him and rub him and caress him."


I wish this was George, but George grew up and moved on


----------



## greybeard (Nov 6, 2014)

Great shots as always.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Nov 6, 2014)

Love these shots Coastal,,,,my favorite is #2 just for the gore factor.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!


a_auger said:


> I LOVE #4... just when he spots something and goes for it! I'm curious, out of a shoot on any given day, how many frames do you shoot and how many do you keep? You seem to have a pretty high keeper rate with the consistent quality of your shots!


I shoot a lot.  I have shot as many as 1500 frames in a day.  Generally around 400-700 is my average.  I often take 20-30 shots of the same image to choose the correct head angle/sharpness, etc...



bunadski said:


> #4 is my favorite, got a real sense of action there! it's like watching a bullet being fired from a rifle in slo mo.  I think it's a tad overexposed though, but it's just nitpicking.


Perhaps, but I don't think the hawk is?  I shoot with spot metering and try to get the bird exposed correctly and let the background do whatever it does, lol..



Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Love these shots Coastal,,,,my favorite is #2 just for the gore factor.


Gotta love mole brain, huh?


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 6, 2014)

Cool set as usual! 

I don't see how you can run around the sticks with 2 bodies equipped with telephoto glass. That just sounds painful to me lol Anyhow, I'm glad to see the D800 is working out for you. It's getting winter time here and they tell me some Bald Eagles has started nesting about 30 mins or so from town during the winter months. So i'm going to give it a shot with my D800. All i've got is a 70-200 VR II w/1.7 TC though. Hopefully it's enough to get something decent. I may go rent something else but not sure yet.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 7, 2014)

I wish a hawk would get that close to me, for a photo. Every time I get within 100 yards of one, it takes off!
They are incredible photos!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 23, 2022)

gorgeous shots..wow!!


----------

